# Blue Cat, Bush Wood Wharf, MD (05/12/19)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Belated report for record keeping.
I couldn't fish for a while because of the heavy workload at work. On the top of that my wife broke right wrist. So, this was the only short fishing I could do for weeks.
Instead of croaker I caught blue cat which many of my friends want. I delivered fish cake and catfish fillets to friends

Video log:





Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Good looking cats there. Nice job. And some mouth watering cakes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Wives of my friends wanted fish prepared well so that they do less work when cooking. So I made a ton of fish cake which can be frozen until the meal time.
Joe


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

Whats your recipe and directions :-0 ?


----------

